# Is Cairo quiet now



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

After yesterdays horrible scenes - is Cairo now quiet?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Tahrir and surrounding area were cleared early this morning. So it is quiet, for now


----------



## Wulfstryde (Jan 16, 2012)

Returning to Cairo tomorrow. I'm thankful the EgyptAir wage protests were resolved swiftly.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Everything's fine today, that is our illusion.” Voltaire


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Everything's fine today, that is our illusion.” Voltaire



Those who can make you believe absurdities can make you commit atrocities.Voltaire


----------

